
Show HN: Offline HN with comments and authors ranked, for plane/train journeys - vinnyglennon
https://hnify.com
======
drooney
Useful for tunnel part of commutes - a little annoying to have to remember to
update, assume its a PoC for an app? something like the Economist's Espresso?

Be handy to have to hand when the wifi cuts out on the train as a distraction

~~~
vinnyglennon
Thanks, The website will check if there is a updated version, and only then
will the reload button appear. It works by checking
[https://hnify.com/caching.manifest](https://hnify.com/caching.manifest)
regularly whose timestamp I change when I update the content.

------
danielhunt
This looks really useful for commutes.

Will be trying this one out tomorrow I think.

The comments look a bit weird though. Don't fit the look/feel of the rest.
Love how the articles are embedded though.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Did you get to use it? :)

~~~
vinnyglennon
Comments now threadable as well. If there was an historial discussion on the
story, links to all the previous discussions will appear just above the
comments too.

------
CiaranR
Love this, will use for the underground commutes.

Would like to see the stories numbered struggling to sperate the stories.

Also maybe a way to turn the snipits of?

------
em-bee
nice. looks better than other efforts i have seen.

i don't see a way to access the actual hn comment page of articles though.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Thanks. Anything that would make it more useful for you? In the comments
section, just click on the timestamp(about 4 hours ago for example), which
will bring you straight to the news.ycombinator.com comment thread.

~~~
em-bee
i was kind of expeciting a link that would go directly to the original comment
page, as an alternative to the cached comment section, so that i can choose
between opening the cached comments or going directly to the live ones

~~~
vinnyglennon
Is having each hnify comment linkable in timestamp is an okay solution for
now?

~~~
em-bee
see above. it doesn't work if there are no comments

------
Fudgel
Nice work.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Anything I could do to make it more useful to you? I had full audio
transcripts there, but removed it when I realised I never used them.

~~~
Fudgel
I would love it if you added the Show HN section as well as that's one of my
favourite parts of Hacker News.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Great suggestion. It now shows front_page/ShowHN with over 5 points from last
2 days. You can also see your historial posting position:
[https://hnify.com/leaderboard.html#Fudgel](https://hnify.com/leaderboard.html#Fudgel)

~~~
Fudgel
Awesome, thanks!

